# Windows Explorer Address Bar Corrupted



## MrjojohZyrian (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi Tech Support Guy
I'm having an issue where the address bar becomes corrupted on the PC at my Apknite company.
The links for folders etc. seem to all consense on each other and have a black background. Sometimes partial icons from the task bar appear too. All of the buttons are still active and clickable but jump around when moused over. Has anyone seen this behavior before? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to Control Panel > Device Manager > Display adapter. Right click on the driver and choose Update. See if things improve.

If that doesn't fix things, right click on Command and choose 'run as admin'. Then type in 

"sfc /scannow"

It will take a few minutes to Windows to check and maybe repair system files.


----------



## MrjojohZyrian (Apr 23, 2019)

lunarlander said:


> Go to Control Panel > Device Manager > Display adapter. Right click on the driver and choose Update. See if things improve.
> 
> If that doesn't fix things, right click on Command and choose 'run as admin'. Then type in
> 
> ...


Thanks, it worked!


----------

